# New to vaping - need some guidance



## guvament (20/9/20)

Hi everyone 

I'm a heavy smoker and decided to try out vaping in the hopes to reduce smoking or quit it all together. 

I picked up a smok Nord 2 from a local vape shop. They told me it's a great device to start with. 

I've opened the box today and see there are 2 mouth pieces with the one being a bit darker. The shop recommend I start with 25mg nic juices, which they included for me. 

At this stage I am not sure which mouth piece to use. They look identical apart from the piece inside which I assume is the coil. I am sure they cater for different applications or perhaps juice?

Do I just fill up the liquid tank and start vaping? If yes, which one? 

Can someone point me in the right direction?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/9/20)

guvament said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a heavy smoker and decided to try out vaping in the hopes to reduce smoking or quit it all together.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. You've come to the right place. Can you share a picture of the 2 pods you are talking about?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## guvament (20/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Welcome to the forum. You've come to the right place. Can you share a picture of the 2 pods you are talking about?


Thank you.

Now I know they called pods . Learning something new everyday. I googled mouth pieces , perhaps why I couldn't find any solid guide 

Here is a photo. The left pod has rpm written on it. The right pod (darker one) has Nord written on it. I also included a pic of the juice.












Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER (20/9/20)

guvament said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a heavy smoker and decided to try out vaping in the hopes to reduce smoking or quit it all together.
> 
> ...


Welcome and no we cant help the guvament lol yes add juice let it sit for about 15 to 20 minutes for the juice to wet the coil set it to 15watts and vape check on the coil you wanna use the 1.4ohm coil the dark one i believe and if you want a more throat hit increase the watts by 2w at a time till where you are happy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger (20/9/20)

guvament said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Now I know they called pods . Learning something new everyday. I googled mouth pieces , perhaps why I couldn't find any solid guide
> 
> ...


Welcome to our vape family @guvament , May your days be filled with flavourfull clouds and no smoking soon.

The 2 pods you get actually allows you a bigger option on the coils you can use, I.e. the RPM coils, or Nord coils. They are 2 different types and sizes, so not compatible except with the specific pod, but it now gives you the option of using the one type if you can’t find the other. You may experience a difference in the vape that you get from each specific type, and may prefer the one over the other as it performs better for you specifically.

I am not sure if those are freebase or nic salt juices, but 25 mg makes me think nic salts, and with the nic salts you will have a smoother vape with more nicotine uptake, but a freebase MTL will give you the nic hit in the throat that NicSalts won’t, something a lot of smokers “ miss” when they try nic salts to start off with vaping, and imho why some of them then say vaping doesn’t work for them. It’s also advisable to keep your Wattage lower, think under 20 W for NicSalts as higher wattages degrades it. 

If you try it and feel you are not feeling “satisfied”, have a look at a freebase nic MTL juice in the 9 to 18 mg range, it will have a much harsher throat feel, but more in line with a cigarette type feel. Also not sure which coils you have in there, but there is a suggested range of Wattage for each, have a look on them or on one of the vape store sites to see. You do not have to use them on the max Wattage, as indicated and stated by @THE REAPER , and the suggested 15 W may be a good place to start off at, but you will soon find a preference point that will suit you. Sometimes a 1 W adjustment up or down will change the whole vape experience.

Any questions you may have you need just post and you will see just how great this community is with advice and help, enjoy your stay with us and many happy clouds to you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Stew (21/9/20)

A bit late but I would suggest starting at a lower wattage and work up. If you go to high it will burn your coil and it will taste foul after that and not much can be done to remedy that besides changing and putting in a new coil. Also if you feel unwell at all slow down or stop for a few hours. It is easy to overdo things in the beginning. Good luck. I wish I started with a device like yours. (Only about three months ago.) Might be an idea to have a few devices later to charge the battery in one while using the other, giving you the option to have a different flavour in each one.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (21/9/20)

guvament said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a heavy smoker and decided to try out vaping in the hopes to reduce smoking or quit it all together.
> 
> ...



welcome !

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/9/20)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (21/9/20)

Welcome noob vapor

We all know where you are coming from and understand the frustrations, so let me tell you that we are here to assist where we can.

Feel free to ask and comment and debate, we know you have a learning curve to go through and will support you all the way to a stinkie free life.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (21/9/20)

@guvament 

If you're vaping 25mg nic then it's more than likely nic salts. In this case, use the pod with the coil which *does not* have a red band around it. 

Set your wattage to about 12W. Nic salts should not be vaped at higher than about 12W. If it is vaped at high wattages it releases toxins.

One day, when you decrease your nic strength to 3mg or 6mg, you can use the pod with the red band.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (21/9/20)

guvament said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a heavy smoker and decided to try out vaping in the hopes to reduce smoking or quit it all together.
> 
> ...


Your in good hands with info above. Welcome to the forum.
If you need a throat hit and the salts doesn't do it. You can mix freebase and salts to give a throat hit along with desired nic strength.
Some calculations is in order to achieve this.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (21/9/20)

Welcome and good luck on your journey! This is all going to be a bit strange, but persevere. 

I don’t have any Smok gear, so I can’t add to what’s been said here, but some general rules of thumb will be:

As a smoker, you want something that will approximate smoking, so pod kits like the Nord are ideal. There are dozens of different ones out there.
You’ll be more comfortable with something that gives a tight draw like a cigarette. This is mouth to lung vaping, or MTL. Later you may want to expand to direct lung - DL - vaping.
At the moment, you want a higher nicotine level. The highest level, with an effect closest to smoking, are nicotine salts, which are mouth to lung only (just draw exactly as you would a cigarette). Lower nicotine levels are found in freebase nicotine, which is absorbed more slowly. It won’t be as satisfying just yet, but these mixes are cheaper and more user friendly if you’re vaping constantly (chain vaping).
Don’t be afraid of flavours. You won’t like them all; that’s true of everyone. There’s a bit of trial and error and cost, but you’ll find something you really enjoy.
If you don’t want to splash out on new kits, get hold of some disposable devices (the Moti Piin is about the easiest to find at the moment). They’ll tide you over while you’re charging the device and will give you a range of flavours to try.
Increase your water intake. Vaping dehydrates you more than smoking and you’ll need it.
Lastly, ask questions. Most of the people here are ex-smokers and passionate about vaping. There’s a wealth of information in here (and vaping can be exactly as easy or as difficult as you want it to be - if the hobby bites hard, everything is magnified a hundredfold) but you may need to be pointed in the right direction.

Best of luck!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## KarlDP (22/9/20)

Welcome to the forum family!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NecroticAngel (23/9/20)

Welcome to the fam @guvament

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mzr (23/9/20)

Welcome to the family @guvament wish you all the best getting of the stinkies

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (23/9/20)

Welcome @guvament !
While I can offer zero advice on the pod issue, I want to congratulate you on making an effort to get off the cigarettes. There is a treasure trove of information and people on this forum that will help you, whatever direction your vaping journey will take.
Just remember that vaping is not smoking, so while some setups will give you similarities, it will never be exactly the same. It is important to both know and accept this if you are serious about quitting. Vaping is something new, different and hopefully better that will eventually replace smoking.
There may be challenges and hiccups along the way, but stick with it. I just passed the 18 month mark since my last cigarette and it has been the best move I have ever made.
My parting advice is to always check in here before going to a shop (the salts vs freebase question is a good example). While shops definitely have your “quit smoking” interests at heart, the person behind the counter may lean towards a style of vaping that differs from what you like. Knowledge is power and it really helps if you can go into a shop with some prior research.
There is no such thing as a dumb question (everyone started somewhere and most are still learning everyday) and I promise that you will find zero judgment on this forum. Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Dreadside (24/9/20)

guvament said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a heavy smoker and decided to try out vaping in the hopes to reduce smoking or quit it all together.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum!
I too was a 2 pack a day smoker and you have made a awesome move going into vaping, I can't comment on the pod, but the thing is all of us differ when it comes to vaping and a pod might be fine for me but not for you, I would suggest you try some 18mg-12mg MTL juice in your pod and the maybe if you have a friend that has a Direct Lung device try that as well to find what you enjoy more. My 2cens.
Enjoy the ride and hope to hear more of your time vaping

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jacques3Fox (25/9/20)

The Nord2 is an awesome device. It is small, ergonomic design and performs well.

That said, if you were a smoker, try the Nord POD with the included MTL coil (higher resistance coil). It kinds of replicate smoking, where you first draw into your mouth and then inhale, much like smoking. As you go along, use the RPM POD for direct lung vaping, but not with the juice you currently have. It will burn your throat if you directly inhale 25mg nicotine.

From my experience with the Nord 2, to save your coils here are a few tips:

1. never run it dry. once you ran it dry it taste bad [burning] and you then have to replace the coil.
2. Always use the lowest wattage possible to still get a satisfying cloud. It will save you many coils!
3. I vape MTL at 10-12W [12-18mg nicotine] and DL 20-22W [2-3mg nicotine] on the Nord2

Enjoy the little device!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ethanjones (29/9/20)

A little late, but all the best for your vaping sessions and experience. It surely does take a while to get used to it, but in no time, you'd be a pro with all the glossary terms and pieces. Good Luck!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

